# drysuit or wetsuit for downriver sup?



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Full disclosure I do NOT sup.

I do raft (r2 a shredder on clear creek very cold water, and usally very wet runs), and I drive a aire force ik an even wetter ride !

I started with hydroskin ( a thin wet suit ) and splash pants and top, it worked ok.

Then I upgraded to a NRS drysuit, had it 3 or 4 seasons now. Love it way more comfortable, warmer and dries way faster. 

I disagree with you that SUPing will be unduely hard on the drysuit. People use drysuits to windsurf a similar sport.

buy a good quality drysuit some merino wool base layers and you will be great.

I watch a guy on a badfish sup in golden the other day surf - he was wearing a drysuit


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I would generally agree that drysuits are better, and I plan to get a GMER (also looking at the Sweet Intergalactic). At least to begin with I plan to do a bunch of Milk Runs to get comfortable with balance and maneuvering before picking up a dedicated surf sup, and envision myself falling on rocks and banging off of them swimming etc, as well as a much higher likely hood of beating through brush and trees... the last 2 years I have seen more and more wetsuits and in fact Lenny from the Deerhammer told me the other day his wetsuit keeps him warm enough to surf the park pretty much year-round...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Lots of dry suits in the swap lately...


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

lmyers,

I would suggest going over to CKS and demoing some different boards and see what you like and what you might not like. I tried the MCiT and while I believe it was too short of a board for my 6', 180# size. That said I preferred the 6" drop stitch boards such as the Hala boards. The MCiT I constantly had water on the deck between the two side chambers...

and more to your original post...drysuit for cold cold water cool air temp. wetsuit for cool water warm air temps...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, both of you. I will check the swap Randy, always nice to save a few bucks, especially when planning to drop a couple grand...

Certainly not set on the MCIT, just liked the design of it. Blackshire suggested I check out the Hala Straight Up as well...

Perhaps I should just buck up and get both, wetsuit and drysuit...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

I agree - get both, some padding and wear your full face helmet for those stopper rocks.

Also - just like with kayaks, demo as many boards as you can. If you are mostly going to stay close to home and push it on the whitewater you should look at the plastic boards corran and Jackson have out. But I love the weight and portability of the inflatables. 

Might as well check out some river surfers while you are at, I expect you will have one of those also by the end of the summer as well.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it mostly comes down to person preference. I almost exclusively wear a wetsuit, while my girlfriend loves her drysuit. Here's a couple of things to think about:

- It's almost always easier to swim in a wetsuit. If you're planning on surfing, you'll be swimming.
- Wetsuits can get cold if you spend time out of the water and the air temp is cool. If you're downriver paddling and you fall in once every 15 minutes, a drysuit will keep you warmer.
- You can layer under a drysuit to match the temps.
- Wetsuits are cheap and durable compared to drysuits.
- Wetsuits offer an extra layer of protection against rocks. Your shins will thank you.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

shredder-scott said:


> Full disclosure I do NOT sup.
> 
> I do raft (r2 a shredder on clear creek very cold water, and usally very wet runs), and I drive a aire force ik an even wetter ride !
> 
> ...



I just got the new NRS Radient 4/3mm wet suit and its almost too WARM! Its nice when you are in chilly water (40ish degrees) but if you are up on board and sun is out, you head up quick! Its awesome for overcast days when no direct sunlight. I could see using it in winter too cause its so warm, just would need gloves and neoprene socks.


----------



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

If you're looking at running class III and above on the SUP I'd recommend a wet suit since you'll be in the water a lot with the whole trial and error game. It'll keep you comfortable in the water, and while you're on the board you're working pretty hard so you'll stay warm. Hyperflex makes some pretty decent suits for really cheap, which is a good option if you're worried about tearing it up on rocks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

j-jo-ber said:


> If you're looking at running class III and above on the SUP I'd recommend a wet suit since you'll be in the water a lot with the whole trial and error game. It'll keep you comfortable in the water, and while you're on the board you're working pretty hard so you'll stay warm. Hyperflex makes some pretty decent suits for really cheap, which is a good option if you're worried about tearing it up on rocks.


I don't plan on running anything tougher than Browns with it, I still want to kayak those runs. The point of getting into it for me is something that will make class 2 more challenging and something to rejuvenate my drive to hang at the playpark...

I purchased a Starboard Astro Whopper Fun 10'er and a Kokotat GMER. I will still probably get a wetsuit, but wait until the end of the summer. I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I will surf with my drysuit till the sun comes out or the river temp goes to 60. I am amazed to see these guys surfing in 4/3 or 3/2 right now. But then again, i am out for 2 hours on the Glenwood Wave and there are out for 30 min.
We did a cemetary run at around 8 in the am and wore my drysuit and it was fine. Air temp was 38.
I will switch to a wet suit once it gets warm.
Anyway my two cents


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> I will surf with my drysuit till the sun comes out or the river temp goes to 60. I am amazed to see these guys surfing in 4/3 or 3/2 right now. But then again, i am out for 2 hours on the Glenwood Wave and there are out for 30 min.
> We did a cemetary run at around 8 in the am and wore my drysuit and it was fine. Air temp was 38.
> I will switch to a wet suit once it gets warm.
> Anyway my two cents


What brand of drysuit do you use? I have been interested in the Ocean Rodeo one.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> What brand of drysuit do you use? I have been interested in the Ocean Rodeo one.


I have an kokatat custom
There is no reason you should skimp on a drysuit. I used to have an IR suit and it was not a drysuit at all. It would get saturated and was freezing. Spend the extra cash and stay dry.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> I have an kokatat custom
> There is no reason you should skimp on a drysuit. I used to have an IR suit and it was not a drysuit at all. It would get saturated and was freezing. Spend the extra cash and stay dry.


Looks like from reviews and other people on forums the Kokatat is hands down the best one.


----------

